# stick to your own kind



## Terwexel

Hello,

I would like to know if there is in French an expression meaning: "Stick (or talk) to your own kind!"

Context: years of crisis, the thirties. Someone (an unemployed teacher, clearly not belonging to the working class) approaches another person (an unemployed worker) in the street because he wants to ask directions. But the latter person doesn't want to have anything to do with him because he belongs to another social class and he says this.

I've seen 'les tiens' as a translation for 'your own kind' but I don't know how the complete expression is translated.

I hope someone knows.


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

Do you have a bit more context? Is it really necessary to translate "your own kind"? If you want him to sound rude, you could say "_Et si tu allais plutôt emmerder quelqu'un de ton espèce !_" or "_Va plutôt demander ça à quelqu'un de ton espèce !_".


----------



## Terwexel

Yes, it would be useful to translate (if possible) 'your own kind', because the following sentence describes how this teacher feels about belonging to the 'wrong kind'. Thank you for your suggestions.


----------



## Oddmania

Oh, then I think "espèce" would be a good choice ("la mauvaise espèce").


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Espèces makes sense to me. Not to confuse matters, but I'm curious (French-speakers /Oddmania ) if "genre" would work here too?


----------



## Oddmania

The thing is, « ..._de _[_ton/son/votre/leur/cette_]_ *espèce*_ » is an set phrase: _les gens de cette espèce_ ("people of that ilk"), _les gens de leur espèce _("the likes of them"), _des escrocs de ton espèce_ ("crooks like you"), etc.

"_Parle aux gens de ton genre !_" would hardly make sense. It could be understood as "people of your gender" (or not be understood at all).


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

Huh okay, cool. Thanks. As usual I'm going off of my older French books and I think one character used "genre" to refer to a "type" (of person)...but of course, that doesn't mean that _author_ was presenting it wrong...just that_ I'm_ overly or inappropriately adopting certain turns of phrases (if that makes sense).  Because your second line "Parle aux gens de ton genre" makes sense in my stupid English-thinking brain but that's because I must be thinking of the word "genre" not in the right way 

Anyway, yes definitely your suggestion is awesome then if it is already a set phrase   (like "your kind" in English)


----------



## Nicomon

I agree with Oddmania, about « (les gens de) _ton espèce  / ta propre espèce _». 

Another option - but it wouldn't work to translate  the "wrong kind" of the following sentence - would be :  _... tes/vos semblables.
_
Google examples :_



			... stay with your own kind and I'll stay with mine = ... reste avec tes semblables et je resterai avec les miens. 
Why don't you go back to your own kind =  Pourquoi tu retournes pas chez tes semblables ?
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## joelooc

Socially speaking what comes to mind is _reste à ta place!_ which works both ways: telling a lower class person not ot bother a socially higher person or, here, ironically a worker telling a teacher that it's a two way street .


----------



## Itisi

Adressez-vous/Allez demander à un des vôtres.  Or: 'à un de vos semblables', but that sounds rather literary.

'Les gens de ton espèce' is really rude.


----------



## petit1

_Ici on ne se mélange pas; allez retrouver les vôtres_.

I fully agree with *Itisi* that "_de votre espèce_" is much too rude for the context. "_De votre sorte_" is a bit less rude.

Perhaps "de votre condition / classe"


----------



## Terwexel

Thanks to all, there is a lot to choose from.


----------



## Nicomon

Or moi, je trouve_ « un des vôtres » _(qui me fait penser à _vos proches/votre famille_) édulcoré, par rapport à _"... to your own kind!" _(avec le point d'exclamation).

Je ne trouve rien de littéraire à  _« tes/vos semblables »,_ et _de votre sorte _ne me semble pas naturel_. _
J'ai écrit _« ta propre espèce ».  _Or, je ne dirais pas_ « ta propre sorte ».  
_
Espèce : 





> Ce qui permet de distinguer, de caractériser des êtres vivants ou des choses ; *sorte*. Espèce minérale, végétale, animale, *humaine*. Espèce rare. L’évolution des espèces. La famille des delphinidés comprend plusieurs espèces de dauphins.


----------



## Terwexel

So could I write: "Adresse-toi aux gens de ton espèce"?


----------



## Nicomon

Not everyone will agree,  but  I think you could, yes.


----------



## Itisi

'de _votre _propre espèce' ne me gêne pas, alors que 'de ton espèce', oui...


----------



## petit1

les gens comme vous / les gens dans votre genre


----------



## Itisi

petit1 said:


> les gens comme vous / les gens dans votre genre


'Les gens comme vous', ben oui !

'dans votre genre', c'est moins sympa...


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

petit1 said:


> les gens dans votre genre



Aha!!! So you could use "genre?"


----------



## Nicomon

_Les gens comme vous = People like you._

Vous édulcorez encore. Moi, je ne trouve pas  "_your own kind" _ très sympa.


----------



## Itisi

'Kind' est neutre.  On peut dire 'Our (own) kind'.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors,  _espèce_ l'est aussi.   Moi, je n'ai aucun problème à dire « _mon / notre espèce_ ».
Je dois faire partie d'une _espèce rare _qui ne trouve pas le mot forcément péjoratif.  

J'ai compris de ce post : 





> Yes, it would be useful to translate (if possible) 'your own kind', because the following sentence describes how this teacher feels about belonging to the 'wrong kind'


 que Terwexel préfère un mot qui convient dans les deux cas, pour traduire _"kind"_.

À part _espèce _(qui bien sûr peut aussi se traduire par _"species"_) il y aurait éventuellement_ classe_,  bien qu'en sens inverse, je dirais aussi _class_.

Je ne dirais pas _sorte_, et je ne trouve pas _dans votre genre_ plus positif que _de votre espèce. _

_
_


----------



## archijacq

Avec cette référence à la classe sociale, je suggère :
Restez avec, ou adressez-vous à des gens de votre milieu/monde

(avec l'idée qu'on ne mélange pas les torchons et les serviettes, et qu'on ne peut pas frayer avec n'importe qui...)


----------



## Nicomon

J'achète!   Avec une petite préférence pour _monde.
_
Mais je continue de penser que le mot _« espèce »_ convient aussi.


----------



## petit1

Pour "espèce" c'est peut-être une différence d'appréciation entre les Canadiens francophones et les Français. Nous avons, je crois, tendance à penser à "_Espèce de XXX_!" qui est très péjoratif.


----------



## Nicomon

C'est ce que j'avais conclu, petit1.  L'association à _espèce de._

Je ne crois pas que ce soit une différence Canada/France, par contre. 
Bien sûr que je trouve _monde/classe _ou _vos semblables _(ma suggestion initiale) plus neutre.

Ce que je dis c'est que je ne remplacerais pas  _espèce_  par _genre/sorte._
Par ailleurs, je ne suis pas convaincue que  _"your own kind!"_ (avec le point d'exclamation) soit forcément neutre ou sympa.


----------



## Itisi

J'achète aussi 'de votre monde'.

Mais 'de votre espèce' me paraît méprisant, et je ne pense pas que ce soit à cause de 'espèce de' !


----------



## petit1

Si vous pensez que "your own kind" est méprisant il y a "*de votre acabit*".


----------



## Itisi

'de votre acabit', c'est en rajouter !  'de votre 'espèce' suffit, à mon avis.


----------



## Nicomon

Extrait du CNRTL : 





> _De ton (son, votre, cette) *espèce.*_ Comme toi (lui, elle, vous). _Nul rapport entre ceux-là et moi, *je ne suis pas de leur espèce*_ (Montherl., _Pasiphaé,_1936, p. 118).
> _Je l'aperçois qui discute le bout de gras avec un autre zozo de son espèce _(Queneau, _Exerc. style,_1947, p. 78).


  Je ne dirais pas : _je ne suis pas de leur sorte /  zozo de sa sorte. _
Je dirais _genre... _à la rigueur, dans un contexte où on ne peut pas le confondre avec_ gender. _

Itisi, remplacerais-tu  _espèce humaine_ par  _sorte humaine_ ?  Ou comme je l'ai écrit plus haut _espèce rare_ par _rare sorte _?
Moi, pas. 

Et au risque de radoter, je pense que _your own kind _se veut parfois méprisant.


----------



## Itisi

Mince, en fait, j'avais voulu écrire 'de votre espèce', et j'ai mis 'sorte' sans le faire exprès !  Je viens de le corriger à #29.

Donc : je trouve que 'kind' et 'sorte' se valent.


----------

